# Wago pfc200



## RSH-Rainer (6 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat schon einen Einblick in die neue WAGO-Steuerung PFC200 bekommen?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Mai 2013)

Ich habe bisher nur das unglaulich schön gemachte Video auf Youtube gesehen und mir den Controller auf der ELTEFA zeigen lassen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWfMcnPJDj0

Habe bisher aber noch keine Zeit gefunden, das Teil mal zu bestellen und zu testen. Vieleicht ist es für meine Verhältnisse auch " zu gut "


----------

